# Shooting Portra 400 at 800



## dsiglin

I know this is very newbish question, but reading up on the proper steps has just confused me more. The gist is I want to shoot some 120mm Portra 400 at 800 speed. Do I just set the ASA to 800 and tell my developer to push one stop? Thanks!


----------



## vintagesnaps

I haven't tried pushing film in a long time, I guess I never got results that were all that impressive since I don't do it! LOL Anyway you can read Mat Marrash's response posted on the FPP forum - 
Push Processing - Question and What Is It? | Film Photography Project

or do a search on their site/forum, or ask on their Flickr discussion group - or you can email your question in for their podcast (but then obviously you'd have to listen in), they're on a break til later this summer.


----------



## dsiglin

well glory be, that's going to be my new favorite site, thanks for the link!


----------



## limr

Funny - I'm attempting to push processing for the first time, too. From what I understand, you shoot the film as if it's the faster speed. I shot a roll of TriX 400 at 800 and told the guy at the lab to push the processing. I trust these guys - they're "old school" film guys - so that's why I was willing to try it with a lab. I just got the negatives back yesterday and am working on scanning, so I'm not sure how it came out yet. And yes, my Pentax has a light meter, so I set it at 800 so it would tell me the exposure for that speed.

Post the results when you get 'em!


----------



## dsiglin

I've got two or three more Porta 400 to burn through, then I'll get the five rolls developed. Just found out Monstercon is being held a few minutes from my house so I'll probably go through at least one roll for that.


----------



## limr

I had to look up what Monstercon is. Yeah, you could definitely burn through a roll or two there!


----------

